# animals powers of recovery



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looking at the awful injury that yyoungs mouse has sustained from fighting made me think of some of the horrible things that have happened to mine.Two stick out in my memory.A rat that I had loose and shut the door on her tail.The flesh bit came clean off like a sleeve ,leaving an entire tail of bone.As the tails part of the spine I thought she would die.The bone tail shrivelled up and dropped off leaving me with a healthy but tail less rat.I have a group of feral pigeons drop in daily to pick up the leftover seeds that I spill.I came home oneday and one was sitting on the front doorstep.It allowed me to pick it up.Its wing was broken and under the wing was a horrendous wound that revealed its internal parts.I should have killed it but was moved by the fact that it had struuggled to my house on foot and although wild was willing to throw itself at my mercy.I powdered the wound with antibiotics and within a week improvement was obvious.The pigeon lived 6 years as a flightless bird in my garden and I now have a great respect for the common town pigeon.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

yes animals do have a quick healing and recovery. with having a lot of rescue rabbits and guineas coming in less now i'm full i'm mainly a perminant guinea retirement home now. you see lots of injuries i had a rabbit coming about 4 years ago with half its backend riddled with maggots from head to middle normal rabbit with fur from middle to end open flesh wriggling with them with lots of flushing out idding of maggots then daily bathing and antibiotics rabbit finally healed i'm supprised she made it the little love she only passed away last year. the ammount of guineas that have come in too with made mites and open skin sore they just heal up so well with care and attention. a hamster came in 4 month ago too that had been brought in to someone house the little robo had several puncture wounds the white hamster was red it had lost so much blood shes doing as right as rain now though. they do so well do animals its unbelieveable.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

It is amazing how well animals cope and adapt, 6 years without flight is amazing for thaqt pigeon Sarah, did you provide her with any shelter or did she just find some? Degloving is such a common injury in rats, I usually have at least one here with a chunk of tail missing. Vicky, I bet you have found it hard to keep your temper when people bring you animals they have allowed to get in such a state :evil:


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

What an inspiring topic for a thread, Sarah!

Yes, I am astounded by animals' ability to, not only recover from, but cope with and adapt to life altering injuries. They should inspire us all. I feel that a large part of it is not only their instinct for survival, but also the fact that they don't have the psychological effects and depression issues to deal with after a major injury, as most humans do. I think mental attitude also plays a large role in recovery. Animals don't care if they're missing a leg or have a horrid scar. They adjust and continue with life to the best of their ability. Bless them.

Vicky, I'm with Julie on how hard it must have been for you to not want to inflict serious bodily harm upon the people that let their animals get to such a state before bringing them to you. I'm active in Great Dane rescue and must say it is very difficult sometimes. Fortunately I don't know who the previous owners were in most cases.....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

julieszoo said:


> It is amazing how well animals cope and adapt,Sa 6 years without flight is amazing for thaqt pigeon rah, did you provide her with any shelter or did she just find some? Degloving is such a common injury in rats, I usually have at least one here with a chunk of tail missing. Vicky, I bet you have found it hard to keep your temper when people bring you animals they have allowed to get in such a state :evil:


I had a pet chicken at the time and it copied the bedtime drill.In bed by 6pm and hut door shut.


----------

